# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  فساتين سهرة ---جنان

## WARDA**

مجموعة من الفساتين الخاصة بالسهرات 

هدية لكل ست ذواقة للجمال

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تسلم ايدك يا وردة مجموعة لذيذة
عجبنى اول واحد علشان يتماشى مع الحجاب
شكرا ليكى حببتى وتقبلى تحيااااااااااتى

----------


## رورو قمر

مشكورة

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*تسلم ايدك يا وردة

فى انتظار المزيد*

----------


## WARDA**

شكرا لمروركم  و ردودكم الحلوه

----------


## جوليا

تسلم ايدك يا وردة 

ذوق جميل

----------


## ام عيسي

فعلا كلهم زوق يسلموووووووووووووووا

----------

